# Doctor Strange 2: Super Bowl-Trailer zeigt neue Szenen des MCU-Films



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Februar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Doctor Strange 2: Super Bowl-Trailer zeigt neue Szenen des MCU-Films* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Doctor Strange 2: Super Bowl-Trailer zeigt neue Szenen des MCU-Films*


----------



## sinchilla (17. Februar 2022)

Thema verfehlt! 6 setzen! Für alle freien Autoren, diese Seite behandelt Themen wie Hardware und Software.

Der Bogen zu einem Kinofilm erschließt sich mir noch nicht so Recht, abgesehen vom erhaschen einiger Clicks...


----------

